# november 1-9th muzzleloader cow elk



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2017)

Help! I am hunting cow elk novg 1-9th. The area is corner canyon east, to mill hollow,south to east side of strawberry res, to us-40, west to I-15,back to corner canyon. I am asking my fellow hunters for some help. I have not shot a elk in 10 years. Any suggestion is appreciated>


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There will be elk in Corner Canyon... but all on private grounds. Especially now that all of upper Alpine is being developed at a record pace. People fighting to drop $5 million on building lots like its throw away money.


-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I would buy what ever rifle bull elk tag is valid for that unit and hunt bull's and cows during the rifle season as well.


----------

